

Another Gadget for your DIY Lab - bpolania
http://www.plosone.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pone.0023783

======
J3L2404
Link to the firmware, schematics and instructions.

<http://www.chem.ucsb.edu/~kwp/cheapstat/>

